# Εγκαταστάσεις > Συστήματα Παρακολούθησης >  >  Αγορά Καταγραφικού 8 καναλιών

## xristosmetal

Καλησπέρα...ενδιαφέρομαι για την αγορά ενός *αξιόπιστου* καταγραφικού 8 καναλιών. Ψάχνοντας λίγο βρήκα ένα μοντέλο της AVTech και συγκεκριμένα το DR-086Z (http://www.skroutz.gr/s/343816/AVTech-DR-086Z.html). Με ενδιαφέρει να είναι δικτυακό και να έχει "καλή" ανάλυση εγγραφής. Πως σας φαίνεται αυτό το μοντέλο? Έχετε να μου προτείνεται κάτι καλύτερο στα ίδια περίπου λεφτά? Ποια είναι η γνώμη σας για την AVTech?  :Confused1:

----------


## vasilllis

Απο τα φτηνα πιστευω οτι ειναι η καλυτερη επιλογη.

----------


## nestoras

Θα σου πρότεινα να κοιτάξεις για μηχάνημα της hikvision, στην ιδια τιμή με τα avtech αλλά τα θεωρώ πιο αξιόπιστα (πχ http://www.skroutz.gr/s/3731494/Hikv...208HVI-SV.html).

Το software των hikvision θεωρώ ότι είναι κλάσεις ανώτερο από της avtech και γίνονται διαρκώς ανανεώσεις, γεγονός που σημαίνει ότι οι άνθρωποι ασχολούνται...

Επίσης, από πλευράς ευκολίας χειρισμού (ειδικά απομακρυσμένα ή μέσω κινητού) νομίζω ότι πάλι υπερέχει το hikvision (παίζει και σε ipad ακόμη).

Προσωπική μου γνώμη πάντα, περίμενε να ακούσεις κι άλλες γνώμες.

----------


## stinger

συμφωνω με τον nestora..επειδη εχω αγορασει hikvision ειναι κλασης ανωτερα στο λογισμικο και την αναλυση..
βγαινουν σε 2 βασικες διαφορες  HVI και HFI..θα παρεις ενα hfi που ειναι full D1 διοτι τα hvi ειναι σε αναλυση cif στα πιο πολλα καναλια  π.χ ενα 8 καναλο HVI εχει αναλυση 4cif στα 2 πρωτα καναλια και τα υπολοιπα cif
ενω τα HFI ειναι 4cif σε ολα τα καναλια
εχω χρησιμοποιησει και avtech και hakvision...αν θελεις κατι οικονομικο παιρνεις avtech....αν θελεις κατι ποιοτικο παιρνεις hikvision
http://www.ebw.gr/el/product/49125/H...8-kanalion-eik

----------


## xristosmetal

Καταρχήν ευχαριστώ για την βοήθεια και τις απόψεις σας...ωραία οπότε θα αγοράσω Hikvision για τα πλεονεκτήματα που αναφέρετε παραπάνω. Εγώ μπήκα στο site της εταιρίας (http://www.hikvision.com) και είδα ότι διαχωρίζει τα καταγραφικά σε 3 κατηγορίες : Δικτυακά - Ψηφιακά - Υβριδικά. Ποια από τις 3 κατηγορίες πρέπει να επιλέξω? Και επίσης μια απορία δεν γίνεται ένα καταγραφικό να είναι και δικτυακό και ψηφιακό?

----------


## xristosmetal

Και ακόμα μια απορία...δικτυακά λέγονται τα καταγραφικά που συνδέονται ασύρματα με κάμερες (IP) ή αυτά στα οποία μπορείς να συνδεθείς και να δεις τις κάμερες live από μακριά?

----------


## nestoras

Καλύτερα μπες σε μια ελληνική σελίδα που να φέρνει τα hikvision γιατί δεν κυκλοφορούν όλα τα μοντέλα στην Ελλάδα.
NVR -> παίρνει δικτυακές κάμερες
DVR -> παίρνει αναλογικές κάμερες

Θα κοιτάξεις για αναλογικό καταγραφικό (αυτό με τις BNC εισόδους από πίσω).

Ρίξε μια ματιά εδώ: http://www.hikvision.com/en/Products_show.asp?id=7335  (Digital Video Recording)
για να πάρεις μια ιδέα και μετά ψάξε να δεις τι έρχεται Ελλάδα.

----------


## takhs764

να ρωτησω κατι για εσας που προτηνετε το παραπανω καταγραφηκο, εαν εχει καποια εφαρμογη που υποστειρηζεται (pentaplex) εαν ναι εχει τη δυνατοτητα να βλεπετε και τα αρχεια που εχουν γραφτει?
μετα να ρωτησο και κατι ακομα εχει τη δυνατοτητα να περνεις γνωστοποιησεις (μυνηματα) μεσω iphone? 

γιατι εγω δεν βλεπω κατι τετοιο
κοιτα και αυτο http://www.e-anagnostou.gr/%CE%BA%CE...4-p-13948.html

----------


## nestoras

> να ρωτησω κατι για εσας που προτηνετε το παραπανω καταγραφηκο, εαν εχει καποια εφαρμογη που υποστειρηζεται (pentaplex) εαν ναι εχει τη δυνατοτητα να βλεπετε και τα αρχεια που εχουν γραφτει?
> μετα να ρωτησο και κατι ακομα εχει τη δυνατοτητα να περνεις γνωστοποιησεις (μυνηματα) μεσω iphone? 
> 
> γιατι εγω δεν βλεπω κατι τετοιο
> κοιτα και αυτο http://www.e-anagnostou.gr/%CE%BA%CE...4-p-13948.html



Υποστηρίζονται όλα τα παραπάνω που αναφέρονται και από πλευράς χειρισμού είναι "μέρα με τη νύχτα".
Πριν μερικά χρόνια δούλεψα κάποια avtech και ακόμη και τώρα δουλεύω κάπου-κάπου αλλά προτιμώ τα hikvision όταν πρόκειται για κάτι καλό σε προσιτή τιμή.

Γνωστοποιήσεις μέσω i-phone? Αν εννοείς να σου στέλνει e-mail, φυσικά και υποστηρίζεται (και μάλιστα μέχρι 4 αποδέκτες).
Επίσης, σου παρέχεται δωρεάν λογισμικό για streaming server (πρωτόκολλο RTST-multicast) σε περίπτωση που θέλουν να παρακολουθούν ταυτόχρονα δεκάδες χρήστες. Παρέχεται επίσης δωρεάν για NVR server στον οποίο μπορείς να προσθέσεις και δικτυακές κάμερες (πέρα από τα καταγραφικά της hikvision) από διάφορες εταιρίες.

----------


## lefteris_gr

Αυτά ειναι πολύ πιο καλά απ όλα τα καταγραφικά http://www.skroutz.gr/s/3557135/Dahua-DVR0804LF-AS.html

----------


## nestoras

> Αυτά ειναι πολύ πιο καλά απ όλα τα καταγραφικά http://www.skroutz.gr/s/3557135/Dahua-DVR0804LF-AS.html



Από ότι κατάλαβα, ο φίλος μας έχει περιορισμένο budget για καταγραφικό οπότε μιλάμε για κατηγορίες κάτω των 200 φαντάζομαι...

----------


## xristosmetal

Πιστεύω πως για ένα 8κάναλο καταγραφικό πάνω από 200-250 ευρώ είναι "υπερβολικα". 



> Από ότι κατάλαβα, ο φίλος μας έχει περιορισμένο budget για καταγραφικό οπότε μιλάμε για κατηγορίες κάτω των 200 φαντάζομαι...

----------


## xristosmetal

Ποια είναι η γνώμη σας για αυτό : HIKVISION DS-7208HFI-SN ??? (http://www.ebw.gr/el/Product/49125/H...8-kanalion-eik) Είναι το πιο οικονομικό 8κάναλο HFI Hikvison που βλέπω στο Skroutz.

----------


## xristosmetal

Τι λέτε για αυτό το καταγραφικό? 



> Ποια είναι η γνώμη σας για αυτό : HIKVISION DS-7208HFI-SN ??? (http://www.ebw.gr/el/Product/49125/H...8-kanalion-eik) Είναι το πιο οικονομικό 8κάναλο HFI Hikvison που βλέπω στο Skroutz.

----------


## vasilllis

> Πιστεύω πως για ένα 8κάναλο καταγραφικό πάνω από 200-250 ευρώ είναι "υπερβολικα".



εγω παλι βρισκω υπερβολικο να θελεις να κανεις δουλεια με 8 καμερες,σιγουρα δεν μιλαμε για σπιτακι, και σου φαινονται υπερβολικα τα 200€.Δεν εχει καποια χαρακτηριστικα να δουμε,πιθανων θα θελει και σκληρο δισκο.

----------


## burnbilly

Που πέσανε τα καταγραφικά...... αχχχχχ. θυμάμαι παλιά ενα 8άρι MJPEG για να το αγοράσεις έπρεπε να πάρεις δάνειο. Φίλε η HikVision έχει καλά καταγραφικά και γρήγορα στο δίκτυο. έχει βγάλει και την καινούρια σειρά 960Η. Θα δώσεις κάτι τις παραπάνω αλλα τα αξίζει τα χρήματα. 
Δες και τα τεχνικά χαρακτηριστικά για να σε βοηθήσω περισσότερο. 
Ψηφιακό DVR 960H, H.264, Dual stream, 8 καμερών , 4-ch audio input - 1ch audio output, Alarm I/O: 8/4, Encoding resolution: WD1/ 4CIF / 2CIF /CIF / QCIF, Frame rate: 25 fps (P), επιλεγόμενη ταχύτητα μετάδοσης 32 Kbps ~ 2048 Kbps, or user defined (Max. 3072 Kbps), HDMI & VGA (1-ch,resolution: 1080P: 1920Χ1080Χ60Hz) & 1 BNC for Main Monitor (resolution: PAL: 704 Χ 576), υποδοχή για 2 SATA HDD - μέχρι 4TB κάθε δίσκος, 1 IR Remote Control, 1Mouse , iVms-4500 για smart phones, iVms-4200 free client software, υποστηρίζει free Hikvision DDNS, RS485, 2 x USB 2.0 Interface, υποστηρίζει IE, Mozilla, Safari, Chrome, 12V DC .

----------

